# de-cocking crossbows.



## carp (Oct 31, 2011)

How do all the crossbow hunters de-cock crossbows when done hunting for the day or evening hunt?

I usually pick out a small leaf, or spot on the ground and take a shot, this is a way to ensure my crossbow is still sighted in correctly.

I have made several small adjustments this year becuase the shot was slightly left or right.

If its to dark i just shoot it into the ground, when i climb down, or at the truck.


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

I just pull up the string and press trigger with thumbs and lower string slowly.

i would never make adjustments to my sites shooting from my treestand into the ground. To many variables could impact how well you are sited in. Best thing to do is site your bow in a controlled environment or on a day were there is virtually no wind and shoot multiple arrows to develop your grouping. 1 shot at a target from stand doesnt really tell the whole story.

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Gills63 (Mar 29, 2012)

I shoot it into a target. 

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## lonewolf (Mar 4, 2010)

I keep a block target in the truck. I get it out and shoot it. I used to just shoot an old bolt in the ground until I shot one into a root a couple of inches in the ground. One heck of a time getting that out

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Homey (Apr 20, 2004)

I carry an arrow with a blunt tip fro the purpose - i fire it at the ground, on a bit of an angle if I am also on the gound -
it usually pops right up and does not go far.


----------



## F1504X4 (Mar 23, 2008)

I use a rope cocking device. Rig it as you would to cock it but pull it tight to one side so the other handle is all the way against the hook and string. Then with the other handle in your other hand pull it up tight and squeeze the trigger with your other hand and lower the rope. Got the idea off YouTube. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## carp (Oct 31, 2011)

ostbucks98 said:


> I just pull up the string and press trigger with thumbs and lower string slowly.
> 
> i would never make adjustments to my sites shooting from my treestand into the ground. To many variables could impact how well you are sited in. Best thing to do is site your bow in a controlled environment or on a day were there is virtually no wind and shoot multiple arrows to develop your grouping. 1 shot at a target from stand doesnt really tell the whole story.
> 
> Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Usually if I think the scope is off a little, i do go to the house and shoot multiple arrows to get it zeroed in. I dont shoot one arrow from tree and start moving my scope adjustments! I've never had it off that far where i would have not killed a deer. But shooting at small leaves or a corn cob from the tree gives me confidence to hit that one perfect spot, on a deer. I see no difference than shooting it into the ground, except I'm getting feedback from my weapon, on my shooting form, and accuracy. Sometimes its human error, sometimes its equipment malfunction. 5 arrows off a rest at home will determine that! I will check the youtube video on de-cocking with the rope, sounds complicated, but maybe its not!


----------



## rangerpig250 (Apr 10, 2011)

ostbucks98 said:


> I just pull up the string and press trigger with thumbs and lower string slowly.
> 
> i would never make adjustments to my sites shooting from my treestand into the ground. To many variables could impact how well you are sited in. Best thing to do is site your bow in a controlled environment or on a day were there is virtually no wind and shoot multiple arrows to develop your grouping. 1 shot at a target from stand doesnt really tell the whole story.
> 
> Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Ditto.....


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

I don't ever shoot in my hunting area now that I am hunting X-bow - these bows are LOUD. I'd take a shot with my compound but it was so quiet you barely heard any noise.

I do as many others...I keep 2-3 arrows in the truck and just shoot one into the field when done. I do it in the same area every time however because I learned the hard way where rocky soil was busting a couple arrows previously.LOL


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

I do it inside the cabin into the block target with an old bolt, after taking it out of the closet ....others that don't have the extra safety...... I hold the string and pull the trigger to release and let the string slowly down till off


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

ostbucks98 said:


> I just pull up the string and press trigger with thumbs and lower string slowly.
> 
> i would never make adjustments to my sites shooting from my treestand into the ground. To many variables could impact how well you are sited in. Best thing to do is site your bow in a controlled environment or on a day were there is virtually no wind and shoot multiple arrows to develop your grouping. 1 shot at a target from stand doesnt really tell the whole story.
> 
> Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


If my buddy tried that with his bow, it would cause some damage! To him! It would jerk a shoulder out, or sprain a wrist or elbow. He has some joint problems. 



Gills63 said:


> I shoot it into a target.
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


That's what my buddy does. He carries 4 arrows in his quiver, 3 with broadheads and 1 with a field point. When hunting time is done, he pulls the broadhead tipped arrow, puts it back in his quiver, and replaces it with the field tip. He has a target set up near his pole barn with a light on it. When he "unloads" he tries to take a "serious" shot. He's been putting every one in a circle about the size of Pringle's lid! This is shooting freehand, in the standing position. 

True, one shot doesn't tell all that much, but, one shot is usually all you get at a deer, so it better be good! As far as shooting groups with this X-bow, I told my buddy right off the bat not to do that! I sighted the bow in for him. Shoot spots instead. Trying to shoot groups, especially with a good rest in a "controlled environment" would end up with a bunch of ruined arrows and screwed up fletching! I like this method of "unloading" since it saves your joints, gives you some practice at "one shot", and reduces the possibility of screwing up an arrow by shooting it into a root or a rock or whatever. Why throw away money when you don't have to.


----------



## GOLDFISH (Mar 10, 2006)

I have a 175# Horton ProHawk I wear my left glove pull the string up and pull the trigger with my right hand and let her down.


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

if you can cock it you should be able to release it.

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

I just shoot a old bolt with field tip into the plowed field next to my vehicle. about once every other year or so I hit a rock then pull another older bolt, start again. I have been seeing some guys with a discharge bag in the hunting supplies they use it at the end of the day. But it is just more stuff to have in the back of the truck. I like them and may get one or make one.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Shoot it. Ten Point makes a composite arrow you can use for this purpose called the CUB. Its two pieces I think to save space. Not sure thats necessary though if you have a spare arrow to shoot. I just shoot it into soft ground like mentioned above.

Will you guys leave your crossbows cocked all day? I have a buddy who discharges his every 4 hours or so. I'm not sure.


----------



## icefisherman4life (Aug 5, 2007)

I let mine down like OST said. I leave it cocked all day. Ive never had a problem with it.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Leaving cocked:

This Sept I was shooting my TenPoint Hybrid Elite at a buddy's house. I don't know how, but I left it cocked. My hunting vehicle is a 3rd vehicle and I got busy at the house and never unloaded it. It was 2 weeks later when I found the bow cocked in my Explorer. I put a hunting arrow with broadhead in and got out my target. 1 inch high at 20 yards and buried the bolt all the way just like normal.

I wouldn't recommend leaving your bow cocked for extended periods, but they can handle it. 

We hunt long hours when we hunt. We hunt all day in November and only come out of the stand on occasion. I always leave my bow cocked from before daylight until well after dark most every day I hunt.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

I have an old block target sitting just outside the gaarage door. Take an old bolt & shoot into the block. You can even spray that old bolt with "PAM" coating to help it pull out easier. No more decocking for me, back problems & that would do me in.


----------



## Fishingisfun (Jul 19, 2012)

I used to let down the string by holding the string with my left hand and pulling the trigger with my right. Really scary the first time I did that. It went fine for about three years then while hunting the left limb broke half way through on the back side of the limb. Ended my season while it was sent back to Horton. They did fix it for free and upgraded the limbs to 175 lbs. they did ask me if I was letting it down or shooting it to disarm it. They tech said shoot it to clear so both limbs have equal pressure and are not torqued. Since then I shoot it clear. I Use an old heavy arrow to shoot it into the ground. I did see a de-cocking arrow on the shelf it had a heavy tip that I think would use up most of the energy of firing so it does not shoot into the ground too deep. After using that old bolt several years I did hit a rock last time out. Will need another old arrow next time but it is a small thing to keep the limbs intact. For me I de-cock next to my truck I think the noise there does not affect my hunting area. Enough noise there with everything going on. Stay safe do not shoot a bow with any cracks in the limbs.


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

I keep a shooting block in my truck when I go out and a bolt with field tip in the quiver. I just unload it when I'm done. As others have said, I don't like keeping it cocked when I'm not hunting.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

ostbucks98 said:


> if you can cock it you should be able to release it.
> 
> Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Uhh, maybe not! My friend was heading out to sit the last hour of daylight or so. There was snow down here, so, he donned a German army surplus snow camo poncho. He had the X-bow sling on his shoulder, reached down to pick up a folding chair, when the bow slipped off his shoulder, hit the driveway, and put a major fracture in the right hand limb! 

I was in the house, and he came to get me to see what to do. So, I put the rope cocker on it, pulled back till I heard a click, and told him to pull the trigger. No go! We tried this repeatedly with no success! Eventually, we had to rig up this elaborate system, with the bow propped up, target in front of it, my friend's large "wheel to the curb" trash can behind the bow, with a line attached to the trigger, in order to "de-cock" the bow! 

After our initial, unsuccessful, attempts we figured the only way to get the bow "down", was to fire it. But, we didn't know if that would result in shrapnel from the splintered limb! Apparently, it is not possible to "de-cock" a Parker X-bow!


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

I would never try releasing with one hand. Its the same as cocking the bow. pull with both hands and use your thumb to press trigger and lower.

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

buckeyebowman said:


> Uhh, maybe not! My friend was heading out to sit the last hour of daylight or so. There was snow down here, so, he donned a German army surplus snow camo poncho. He had the X-bow sling on his shoulder, reached down to pick up a folding chair, when the bow slipped off his shoulder, hit the driveway, and put a major fracture in the right hand limb!
> 
> I was in the house, and he came to get me to see what to do. So, I put the rope cocker on it, pulled back till I heard a click, and told him to pull the trigger. No go! We tried this repeatedly with no success! Eventually, we had to rig up this elaborate system, with the bow propped up, target in front of it, my friend's large "wheel to the curb" trash can behind the bow, with a line attached to the trigger, in order to "de-cock" the bow!
> 
> After our initial, unsuccessful, attempts we figured the only way to get the bow "down", was to fire it. But, we didn't know if that would result in shrapnel from the splintered limb! Apparently, it is not possible to "de-cock" a Parker X-bow!


Man, that sounded like quite the ordeal... lol. Glad noone got hurt.

Ten Points have a dry fire inhibitor so you have to have an arrow in it. Or hold this tab back with your hand. You'd need a second person or a third arm unless you left the arrow in.. They Reallly don't want you to decock it with the rope... Doesn't seem like a good idea to me either.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> Man, that sounded like quite the ordeal... lol. Glad noone got hurt.
> 
> Ten Points have a dry fire inhibitor so you have to have an arrow in it. Or hold this tab back with your hand. You'd need a second person or a third arm unless you left the arrow in.. They Reallly don't want you to decock it with the rope... Doesn't seem like a good idea to me either.


I hear ya, Mass Buck! The Parker also has a "dry fire" inhibitor, and, from our experience, it seems to work really well! We left the arrow in it, and still couldn't "de-cock" it! However, the bow eventually discharged without incident.

My friend was all freaked out by this. I told him to take it back where he bought it, he had the lifetime warranty, and just tell them the truth! 

As things now stand, he could have his X-bow repaired for the cost of shipping a new "head". I told him bow companies seem to to really take care of their customers! According to the Parker rep contacted by the shop, the bow should not have broken "even when being dropped on concrete!" How about that!!


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Sounds about right! Glad to hear. Crossbow manufacturers have a pretty small market given the limited number of states allowing them for hunting use.. They are very wise for taking care of the relatively small number of customers they have. I haven't heard a whole lot of bad about any of the manufacturers really, but I'm just a rookie who knows.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

I like to shoot it straight up in the air and see how close I can get to it when it lands


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Just kidding.. I have a spare bolt im my suv and just shoot it into the ground about 10 feet away from me.

And as for holding the string with one hand and squeezing the trigger then easing the string down.. I used to do that too, then I heard a story about the string slipping from the guys hand, but it caught his wedding ring and almost tore his finger off. Too many what ifs IMO to decock like that for me. I'll stick with shootin the bolt into the ground.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

ezbite said:


> I like to shoot it straight up in the air and see how close I can get to it when it lands


Jarts style! Livin dangerously!


----------

